# CL 3 11/32 Power Shift for $350



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

In my area, Central NJ, on Craigslist, there are 3 Toro Power Shift 11hp 32", I assume working as nothing was said to indicate otherwise. Good deal? Problems? Problematic? Headache? Parts availability? Any interested in splitting?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

only issues i has were the axle bearings would seize to the axle shafts and spin in the movable axle leg, it's easy to remove the leg , take the bearing off the axle drive it back home, drill and tape for a pair of short screws to keep it put and stop spinning and while there drill for a zerk . other wise i wish i had never parted with my 97 824 PS


----------



## 140413 (Sep 14, 2020)

*Post The Link.







*


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Three Toro snow blowers - tools - by owner - sale


For sale are 3 Toro snow blowers that were serviced and put in storage. I lost the storage so I...



cnj.craigslist.org


----------

